# Heidi is a big sister!



## MopTop Havanese

She now has 4 little sisters and a little brother! Woooo Hooooo :whoo:
All born this afternoon/evening~
(this is a repeat to Heidi's breeding-Emmy and Sparky)
The boy is the ligher sable with more white on his neck.
Names to be announced later (we have to rethink our names, we didn't anticipate so many girls!)
Enjoy!


----------



## KristinFusco

Congratulations Katie!!!!

They are so gorgeous! You always produce beautiful Hav puppies.

:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Congrats Katie! Can't wait to see more pics of the cute litter! They're all adorable... :baby:


----------



## ama0722

Congrats to you and to Heidi!

They are adorable and an arrange of colors!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Katie - Congratulations on another gorgeous breeding. Absolutely beautiful little pups. I have two picked out already! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie - they are beautiful. Big congratulations from their half sister (right? if they have the same dad?)


----------



## Moko

OMG!

I LOVE those tiny pink paws!


----------



## juliav

Katie,

Congratulations, what a gorgeous litter with the most beautiful markings. I want one, or two.


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Katie! Congratulations!! I am so happy for you, but most of all for Emmy! Way to go girl! Bigs hugs to Emmy :grouphug:


----------



## Elaine

Katie,
The middle girl looks a lot like her mommy as a baby. CONGRATULATIONS!!! They are all adorable.


----------



## anneks

BEAUTIFUL!! They are so small and sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel

Aww! How sweet. I'll lay claim to the sable girl. Cute, cute cute!


----------



## Lina

OH They are SOOOOO cute! I love them all, but I want the little boy!!!! Congrats Katie!


----------



## wannabe

*Beautiful Puppies*

Congratulations! The puppies are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Awww - Emmy was such a pretty baby herself. Thanks for posting that Elaine.


----------



## casperkeep

They are too cute....I would take...mmmm...all of them!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom

Congratulations 
Adorable little ones .. I cannot wait to see what you decide to call them ..


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thanks for all the compliments!
Let me know if anyone has any name ideas~ the "theme" we had picked out will have to wait for the next litter as it had more boy names than girl names~
Does anyone have any ideas? We are leaning toward maybe a Hawaiian theme seeing as we are leaving for Hawaii on Wed! Yikes!!
(and these babies will be loved and spoiled by Elaine while we are gone!)


----------



## good buddy

Oh they are all so sweet! I sorta favor the black and white doll~the one with mostly black! Oh gee, lucky you off to Hawaii! But then again lucky Elaine to get to care for the puppies!! eace:


----------



## Colinahavanese

Congratulations! They are so cute. Puppies and Hawaii such fun.


----------



## havanesebyha

I love the Hawaiian theme! Kohana's entire show name is all Hawaiian. Maybe you can get some good Hawaiian names while you are there. You could name the only boy - King Kameameha and the girls all Hawaiian flower names. 

Lucky Elaine! :baby: Maybe Elaine can take pictures while you all are gone in Hawaii if you are going to be there for a couple of weeks and their eyes will be opening


----------



## Julie

Congrats Katie! They are just beautiful! I love them all!


----------



## Lina

This might not be your cup of tea, but what about a *Designing Women* theme? I used to watch that show when it was on. 

They had four women and one man:

Julia, Suzanne, Mary Jo, Charlene and Anthony.

OH! And there's also the *Cosby Show* children:

Sondra, Denise, Theo, Vanessa and Rudy

I love TV show themes!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my Katie, all those pink noses and toes!! How can you possibly go away and leave them? How precious.


----------



## trueblue

This is the first thing I saw this morning...made my day! What pretty puppies! I want one too! But I don't think there are enough to go around at this point. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Oh Katie, they are just beautiful! Congrats. If you go with the Hawaiian theme....you could use Kai (pronounced Kye) for on of the girls. Kai means ocean in Hawaiian and I think it means Rejoice in Finnish. Anyway, my that's my labs name so I thought I'd share! I love the ocean and I love Kai! Have fun in Hawaii!


----------



## HayCarambaMama

Oh Congratulations!!! They are so beautiful! Welcome to the world!


----------



## Cheryl

Congratulations Katie!! They are precious.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

aw!


----------



## Cheryl

Leah, Lelani, Aloha, Alana, etc. Here is a site of other hawaiian names:

http://www.babynameguide.com/catego...der=&strAlpha=A&strCat=Hawaiian&strOrder=Name

I am sorry your life is so boring these days!


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ They're beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe Katie, they are gorgeous!


----------



## mckennasedona

The girl on the far right in the top photo looks like she has a silhouette of Alfred Hitchcock on her back. She's my favorite!!


----------



## mintchip

mckennasedona said:


> The girl on the far right in the top photo looks like she has a silhouette of Alfred Hitchcock on her back. She's my favorite!!


:biggrin1:Susan I never noticed that but now that you mentioned it YES!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Katie,
I do not have any girls at my house, I am out numbered by boys, so I will take any one of them please.


----------



## Missy

Ohhhh Katie- they are adorable. May I please have the Brindle girl??? please, pretty please! And you are such a good responsible breeder , and forum member, posting these picts for us suffering with MHS/Puppyitis so quickly


----------



## Poornima

Katie, congratulations! They are so adorable. I love the Hawaiian name theme and I also loved Lina's idea of Designing Women cast names or The Cosby show kids' names. Look forward to more pictures. 

Hope Brooklyn's arm is doing better and she will get to enjoy the Hawaii trip. Have a safe and pleasant trip!


----------



## irnfit

Elaine, if you need any help at all taking care of these babies, just call me. I can be out there in a few hours. I can tell everyone I need a warmer climate to continue by recuperation. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Katie- Absolutely adorable babies! I love the Brindle girl too!


----------



## ama0722

I love the hawaii theme- how about Hana for one of the girls. That was my favorite part of Maui- the road to Hana!

P.S. Since I named her, I will take her!


----------



## Colinahavanese

I think you should name the boy Duke Kahanamoku. He popularized sufing.


----------



## Missy

If all it takes to get one is to name them... I say a little women's theme

Meg, Jo, Beth, and Amy and the little boy should be named March (the girls last name and the month they were born) Jo is the little brindle girl (the one I want) 

or...Sex in the city theme...

Carrie, Miranda, Charlotte, and Samantha (brindle girl) ...The boy? Mr. Big of course...


----------



## JanB

Beautiful puppies! I will place my order for that precious little boy :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Missy, great ideas for names!

Katie, congratulations!!! They are sooooo adorable and tiny. Wow. Life's been busy for you lately, huh? So Elaine is the lucky gal... sniff, sniff.... I hope you post updates Elaine. You know how bad we suffer MHS around here!! 

I love the brindles too. Want one. Now.


----------



## Elaine

Michele, 
I have a guest room and a nice back yard for your babies to play in if you choose to bring one. You are always welcome to come and watch the little ones grow. I know Katie is going to be so upset to see how big they grow while she is gone. She was not really planning on this happening for another month but you know how the girls feel about you planning anything.


----------



## Elaine

Amanda,
I guess that means you are going to have to make a trip North.


----------



## EstrellaVila

They are so beautiful!! I love puppies!! So jealous! I need more pics, as my hubby will KILL me if we get another one... but I wants....Elaine will have many visitors I think =)


----------



## Elaine

Well my camera isn't as good as Katie's but I thought you would like to see the youngens. They are all growing but love to cry at night, boy do I hope that changes soon. Even the little tiny one has grown almost an oz. since she was born. Heidi is having fun playing with all my dogs but not real happy to not be with her mom right now. I will try to keep you posted with pictures every couple of days as I know Katie is also wanting to see them from her pool side laptop. I did call her,she had just landed, to let her know all was going well and the puppies were fine.


----------



## ama0722

Elaine,
You are right. In fact, I talked to Katie and she said to send me the first girl in that photo- the little parti color. I know you just had a litter and are probably be exhausted so I will come up and get them all, sending back any I don't find homes for!

Amanda The GENEROUS


----------



## Elaine

Amanda,
After she didn't get any sleep on Sunday and Monday night I could maybe see her place that offer, but now that she is getting sleep she might have a different thought. I am not sure you will want them before they start quieting down at night. I really do appreciate the generous offer though.


----------



## Lina

Puppy pile up! So cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie and Elaine - those babies are growing like weeds. So cute. Thanks for keeping us up to date on those precious little ones. And Amanda - I thought you were going to wait until AFTER you moved to pick up a new one and now you want all five? Shame on you! :nono:


----------



## Cheryl

Elaine--you are such a good puppy nannie! How many do you get to keep for all you effort?


----------



## ama0722

Lisa-There is that adorable maltese up in your area too! Even it out with 6!!! I don't have to wait to the move, I have to wait until the inlaws leave <BG>

Elaine- I think you are right I will give you the joy or raising them and if they could be totally potty trained at 12 weeks that would be helpful too 

Amanda


----------



## Elaine

Cheryl,
I do co-own Emmy until I get a puppy back and the father of the breeding is mine so you might have to think about that a while. I would do it anyway just because I don't mind doing without the sleep once in a while and it helps that the 3 puppies left here are getting close to 3 month old and yes Amanda they do very well at a potty pad and a doggie door.


----------



## marjrc

Great shots, Elaine!! That b&w pup on the far left...... is that the 'tiny girl' you are talking about? she looks so much smaller than the pup next to her. 

Thanks for indulging our relentless demands for more puppy pics. I can only imagine how some nights are sleepless and some days are very, very busy. Will you still have them once they get up and moving around, peeing and pooping all over the place or will Katie arrive just in time to enjoy that phase?? lol


----------



## Cheryl

elaine--I didn't expect you to explain in detail. I think you are stepping up big time!!!


----------



## Elaine

Marj,
Katie will be back from Hawaii next Friday to pick them up. They should be close to opening their eyes by then and hopefully much more quiet at night. They seem to be nursing better this afternoon and I am hoping for at least a few hours of sleep tonight. I worry about them getting cold when Emmy gets out of the whelping box to cool off herself or get a drink or go potty so I sleep very lightly. If they are farther away from the heat source then I move them back to stay warm and give mom a break. They are just so adorable and I do love every phase of raising puppies. My older ones are good and did not make any noise last night no matter how many times I was up and down.


----------



## ama0722

Elaine- you are too sweet! Are you picking one out yet????


----------



## mellowbo

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Elaine

Not yet, that is a long process that really takes a lot of looking while the puppies are growing. When I have a litter it takes me a good 8 weeks or so to really decide on a puppy to keep. I always have an idea once they start walking and getting a personality but as Kimberly and the others can attest to you go back & forth for a long time and then they go into an awkward stage and you wonder if you were right in your thinking. I am just happy for Katie that she has so many cute babies.


----------



## ama0722

See I would probably fall in love with one off the bat and have to keep it, or all of them!!! I think it takes a good objective person to be a breeder


----------



## juliav

Elaine,

Thanks for the updated pictures. I can't believe how much the puppies have grown and how beautiful they are. I just love their gorgeous coloring and can't for their eyes to open.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Aloha from Oahu~!!!
Ahhhh, there are my little babies that I miss like CRAZY! (although I did enjoy 4 hours of solid sleep last night...lol)
Elaine, you know I can't thank you enough for taking on the HUGE task of looking after the babies, their momma and their big sister!! I owe you *big*!!
We had a blast our first day in Hawaii. We hit the pool and the beach. The kids are wiped out! Now we are enjoying some relaxation with a Blue Hawaiian~ yum!
Can't wait to see more pics as they grow. I am not going to recognize them when we get back!


----------



## JASHavanese

Katie and Elaine they are darling. Elaine you are a doll for puppy sitting!! If I breed Bandit to your boy would you come puppy sit so I can get a little sleep? <G>


----------



## hartman studio

Oh my gosh, they are sooo cute. Can't wait for their eyes to open, Lots of pictures!!!! Jocelyn


----------



## Elaine

Jan,
I could think about that, depends on how the weather is in TX at the time.
I did send Katie an update this morning and the puppies are all gaining weight nicely plus the did not cry all night, they would sleep for a half hour or so at a time. I am sure they should be sleeping better at night by the weekend so Katie should be back just in time, although she should be well rested by the time she gets back.


----------



## ama0722

okay i didn't realize when you said barely sleep it was 30 mins at a time!!! And then you have 5 of them... okay I will definitely wait!!!


----------



## Elaine

New pictures today, the one with all of the puppies in it makes the sable girl look so big, but she only weighs 7 oz. and the smallest one is up to 4 oz. I did a couple close ups of them also and maybe I'll get individual pictures later. Katie I want to let you know that the girl you put down as black with 2 spots, actually 3 is not really black but is starting to turn brindle on her head. The tiny one is still black, I think, but I will check her out closer as she starts growing more. If you look at her close up her little tummy looks nice and full. Hope everyone enjoys the pictures.


----------



## Colinahavanese

Cute new photos. They look very content. They seem so small, 4oz that is tiny. I hope they keep gaining.


----------



## Lina

Wow, that 7oz girl really does look a LOT bigger than her siblings. They are all so cute. I can't wait to find out their names.


----------



## ama0722

She does look about double their size but boy oh boy are they precious!


----------



## maryam187

Oh my, all these cute puppies got me speechless. I'm drooling over all these pics, but truly wouldn't want to be in Elaine's shoes. Every 30 min is no joke, I'd be pulling my hair out after 3 sleepless nights maximum! Great job Elaine :clap2:


----------



## Missy

I have PUPPYITIS!!!!
they are so sweet.


----------



## Elaine

I'm hoping for a better nights sleep tonight because I have someone coming to stay with the puppies tomorrow so I can drive to Sonoma, about 2 hours away, and back. It will be a short visit with my ex-in-laws but so worth it. I have to drive 2 hours next week each way to go visit my mother, neither of these were planned before Katie left but just happened to come up. Family issues are always fun, NOT!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Elaine--I have to say again that you are prbably the world's best dog sitter.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Elaine- You are a sweetheart and a wonderful babysitter! The puppies are so cute piled on each other. I was impressed at how you handle all those dogs when we met at the Santa Clara show. You are an amazing woman!


----------



## havanesebyha

Elaine you sure are an angel! I hope Katie loves you for taking care of her babies, new mommy and Heidi! Thank you for the beautiful pictures ~ they are really tiny aren't they. My favorite is the little sable boy.


----------



## mckennasedona

> You are an amazing woman!


I'll second that! I don't know how Elaine does all that she does. She makes it look easy, which is amazing!


----------



## mintchip

MaddiesMom said:


> Elaine- You are a sweetheart and a wonderful babysitter! The puppies are so cute piled on each other. I was impressed at how you handle all those dogs when we met at the Santa Clara show. You are an amazing woman!


I second that!
OK I just saw Susan's post so I guess I have to third it


----------



## Julie

What great pictures! The puppies are just adorable!


----------



## Elaine

Just thought I would show you pictures from this morning before I get busy with my day. I know that Katie is enjoying watching them grow from a far. They are all gaining weight and really complain if they are not getting enough milk. Emmy is being a wonderful mom. Enjoy.


----------



## Elaine

Katie,
The puppies weights range form 5.2 oz. to 9.3 oz. They are 7 days old this evening and are growing very nicely. Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Awwww~ My babies are growing! :biggrin1:
Elaine, thanks so much for the pictures! I just discovered last night I can't email out on my computer for some reason. So my daily emails to you are just sitting there in my outbox!! GRRRR!!
So Elaine, do you have a favorite yet?! LOL!


----------



## ama0722

More precious photos! I love how they snuggle each other and put their heads on one another!


----------



## Guest

What adorable puppies! I would want to keep every one of them!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh, So beautiful!! Thank you Elaine for the pictures of the little one's! Are you getting much sleep? My favorite is the only boy!


----------



## havanesebyha

Is the one girl with the most color (blackish), a brindle? She sure is a beauty! They all are though ~ so sweet!


----------



## Missy

ohhhhh, I want a girl puppy!!!! I had to go back and re-read this whole thread to figure out why Elaine was posting pictures of Katie's puppies. So is that picture of Emmy's mommy yours Elaine? they do look alike. Do they have names yet?


----------



## good buddy

aww gee I love the little black and white. Is she the tiniest one? She looks so small in the pics. I had better take her home to fatten her up!


----------



## Elaine

Missy, The picture I posted seperate in post #10 is of Emmy as I puppy and yes I did breed her and owned both her mother and father. Christy, the tiniest one is still black & white and yes Libby the girl with the most darker color on her is Brindle at the moment. The one with the spots on her back that looked black is starting to look more brindle now then black. They are so fun to watch the color progression and no Katie I do not have a favorite yet.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my goodness, they are just growing sweeter by the minute. Thanks for posting these Elaine. Do you miss them Katie?


----------



## Elaine

I thought I would post some more pictures of the little ones. The smallest one is the only black & white now and she weighs over 6 oz. and growing strong. There are now two of them that are over 11 oz. so they are growing very nicely on Emmy's milk and she is doing great. She keeps them so clean and spends more time out of the whelping box than in it. She really lays very close to it though as the other dogs are very curious and want to see the puppies. Hope everyone enjoys the pictures and Katie should be back to taking the pictures by the weekend and will send out some individual ones.


----------



## Julie

Oh Goodness they are cute! That little tiny girl needs some extra attention from Emmy--or Auntie Julie!:wink:


----------



## juliav

Awww, they just keep getting cuter!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Goodness are they growing fast. 11 ounces? Poor Emmy must need to eat all the time! That little 6 ounce girl is so cute. 

Katie - did you pick up some good Hawaiian names while you were vacationing?


----------



## Lina

The little B&W girl looks so tiny compared to her siblings! They are too cute.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Nope, no Hawaiian names~ (too hard for the kids to pronounce and remember!)
I will announce their names with some individual pictures over the weekend after we get back~ :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

So you've got the names picked out I guess? How unfair to keep us waiting!


----------



## Leeann

OK I finally have made my decision, it was a hard one but seeing how I have 2 boys at home why should I settle for only one girl??

Katie I will take the two girls in the front.


----------



## casperkeep

Leeann....I will send some girlie clothes for you!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Missy

Leeann, can I please Have one of them? I couldn't decide between the two so I will let you have first pic-- I think the brindle irish pied would end up looking least like my two boys... but I will take either.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh the decision would be really rough!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

I want the little one in the back!!! So I will let you fight for the first two!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep

I guess I will not get one mine will be comin next weekend!!!!!!! Yipee


----------



## JanB

OK, the boy is mine.

Anyone who gets the girls - I will send the 2 little pink onesies with the tail hole already cut out. :biggrin1:


----------



## anneks

I think the little girl is perfect for me! She would fit right in with the little girl I already have. When Jan goes to pick up her boy she can drop the little girl off at my house on the way back.


----------



## PMcCoy

They are all gorgeous. Best of luck with them all. 

Peggy


----------



## amy-ciara

:spy: Be careful, we will come and take them all.

They are so cute !!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Names*

We are home from Hawaii and slowly getting settled in....I unburried myself from laundry just long enough to get some individual pictures done today~ I went ahead and let the kids name the puppies, so what could be more appropiate than animal names??? ound: *sigh*
Enjoy the babies at 12 days old!


----------



## Elaine

I hope everyone noticed that Mouse who is the tinyest one has her eyes open. We discovered that today when Katie came to pick up the puppies. I know she was so happy to get to hold them and see Emmy & Heidi. Great pictures Katie.


----------



## Leeann

Oh my gosh Katie, I have been running around the house for the last week going "kitty, kitty, kitty" and I do not own a cat... How did you know? I guess that means we were destined to be together, Kitty wants to be a Boston girl.


----------



## anneks

We once had a black and white mouse. I'm thinking it might be time to replace it and I see the one I want. How many more weeks do I have to wait to pick her up?


----------



## Judy A

Bunny can just hop right on over to Illinois.......


----------



## mintchip

Welcome back!! 
The puppy photos are adorable.


----------



## Missy

Oh Katie, they are so sweet. Yeah Leeann, is getting Kitty, that means I can visit!!! She looks like she will be an agile little girl.


----------



## Lina

Katie, they are so cute! I love Tiger... both his name and his markings!


----------



## pjewel

Ooh, I want bunny. They're *so* cute.


----------



## juliav

Katie,

They are absolutely adorable and I am totally inlove with little Mouse. I was so surprised that the tiniest one had her eyes wide open. I also love Kitty, actually they are all so cute. Boy, I feel the puppy snatching mood coming on strong!!!! Better hide the little Mouse.


----------



## Cheryl

Welcome home Katie! I can't decide witch is my favorite, but I know that Heidi is one lucky Big Sister!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie - I love the names your kids came up with. So perfect for these ADORABLE spring babies. Welcome home and keep those pictures coming.

Bunny is my favorite with Kitty as a close second. I just love her "cat-like" ears.


----------



## ama0722

Oh i love the individual photos! Mouse is my fav so far! Welcome back as well 

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Hey Amanda,

Must you always have the same favorite as I do. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Julia-clearly you need a red to match your other poodle. I am taking one off your sight that clearly doesn't match with your pack!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Humm, you might be right about color not matching, but she is so stinking cute I am willing to make an exception. I know, you can help me find a chocolate irish pied little girl.  That would work well with my color theme, don't you think?


----------



## CacheHavs

Leeann,
Kitty is mine:evil: back off
JK


----------



## CacheHavs

Katie your babies a very beautiful


----------



## MaddiesMom

Katie- Gorgeous pups! Is Kitty a brindle? If so, then I choose Kitty. But it sounds like people are ready to fight for her.:fencing: These guys here can be pretty aggressive!:laugh:


----------



## ama0722

Julia-obviously you have put a lot of thought into your choice so you will have to wait for your special pup!


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie welcome home! The baby pictures are darling and so are their names! Tiger is mine!!


----------



## trueblue

Gosh, those puppies are some kind of cute! I'm having a hard time choosing my favorite! Kitty and Birdie would be my first choice...and yes, both of them...what would a Kitty do without a Birdie?? But that Tiger caught my eye too...especially after seeing those baby pics of Sissy...wonder if that's what he'll look like when he grows up? I wouldn't mind snuggling up with him either.

Julia, I know about a chocolate irish pied boy that is available. Check out my Cricket's coming home thread for a pic.

See ladies, I'm masterful at the skill of negotiation. I may have just freed up a pup for you all! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Cute names with cute pups!! I love Tiger!!!!


----------



## Lina

Hey you all keep your hands off Tiger! I claimed him first.


----------



## good buddy

I am such an animal lover, I'll take them all!! They sure are cuties! You picked out cute namaes for them too!


----------



## TobyBaby

I think it is so sweet you let the kids name them. They are beautiful. I'd like Bunny please.

Kim


----------



## juliav

ama0722 said:


> Julia-obviously you have put a lot of thought into your choice so you will have to wait for your special pup!


I am sure I will have to wait for my special pup for a long, long, long time. If I brought one home, DH would have me comitted!!!!


----------



## Julie

I think it is cool your kids named them! They are all just as cute as can be. I simply can not pick a favorite---so........I'll take them ALL! How's that????:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

I had a cat named Mouse he was a great cat., I'll take "Lil Mouse" please. But they are all adorable.


----------



## Paige

Katie, your babies are beautiful as always. I love how you let your kids name them. I think in honor of Easter, you should send me Bunny. I will be setting out a Easter basket, just in case.


----------



## Colinahavanese

Okay how can anyone choose a favorite, they are all adorable. I love to see how they grow and change.


----------



## Lilly's mom

I need a puppy fix. How about new pictures? Pretty please. hoto:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I will try and get some new ones done soon. I feel like I haven't had a free moment since we got back from Hawaii~ I haven't even gone thru my 1,100 Hawaii pics yet!!:frusty:


----------



## marjrc

Katie, I hope you had an awesome time in Hawaii. Lucky you!

The pups are adorable!!! What great pics. Thank you so much for sharing, Katie. I am in love with Kitty and Tiger, though I love seeing Mouse's tiny eye open. Cute!!


----------



## Jane

1100 photos?????? Wow! :jaw:


----------



## wannabe

Cash says he needs Some"Bunny" to love!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok, I know I have been a BIG slacker on pics~ hopefully these pics will help you forgive me!
These little animals will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. They have suddenly become "little dogs". They are walking all over, wrestling and playing and just so darned cute and fun!
Enjoy!


----------



## ama0722

Boy are you right about them suddenly becoming dogs (this is when I start to fall in love with them!) I am loving the markings on Mouse!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl

I think Kittie is my favorite!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here are a few more misc pics of them 
(please excuse the very wrinkled sheet they are on..must protect my carpet! LOL)
Heidi LOVES being a big sister. She thinks her job is to keep their faces and ears VERY clean...lol~!!


----------



## CacheHavs

Katie,
I love that last picture "The Puppy Pile"









I still like MY girl Kitty


----------



## Lina

Oh they are adorable! I love Tiger and Kitty! Though that picture of Bunny is priceless! I just want to pick her up and snuggle with her. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh! Kittie is my favorite and Birdie! Thanks for the pictures Katie!


----------



## Judy A

Bunny and Kitty get my vote.....but I'd take any of them!!!


----------



## anneks

I love the picctures with Heidi and the puppies. What a good big sister she is. Amanda, just so you know Mouse is mine! You always get first pic so this time it's mine! ound: I love once they hit 3 weeks old and start developing their personalities and start getting into mischief.


----------



## irnfit

Thanks for sharing the pics. They are so cute. Bunny is still my front runner.


----------



## ama0722

THe photo of Heidi saying hello is too cute. Her red coloring is really in. What are you going to call her coloring? I really like it!

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh my goodness!!! I'm quite smitten by Birdie...


----------



## trueblue

OK, I changed my mind. I'd like Tiger please..:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

They are just too cute!! I think I'll take Kitty and Mouse - can't have one without the other, right.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thanks so much for all your compliments! These little "animals" are so much fun!
Heidi's coloring is considered "gold sable"~ She does have some gold "brindle" on her back, which is black hairs that run thru the gold hairs. Can't wait to see what color she is when she is all grown up!


----------



## marjrc

All I can say is ...... sigh..............


----------



## MopTop Havanese

First food!
Yum~


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Then we like to play~~ 
(although Bunny was stilllllll eating and Tiger thought a nap sounded good~)


----------



## MopTop Havanese

And finally we get some zzzzzzzzzz's
(can you tell who's who?):biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Katie, I don't need to tell who is who, cause I'm going to take the whole donut with its contents! *SIGH*


----------



## juliav

I can't believe how big they are getting and each and every one is so very cute. My favorite is the last picture of all of them napping. I agree with Maryam, who cares who is who, just take the whole bed.


----------



## havanesebyha

Awwwhhhhhhhhhh so cute!!!!! How darling :biggrin1: Katie thanks for posting new pictures!


----------



## whitBmom

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! Puppy breath  Sigh, thank you for making my Friday night so wonderful


----------



## Missy

Bunny? Kitty? Birdie? Mouse? hmmmm? I will just have to take them all. SO so so so so so sos sososososososooso incredibly, cute.


----------



## TobyBaby

What a treat seeing all those gorgeous pups. I'd keep them all.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Just too adorable Katie - love them all.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!!


----------



## Lina

They are all adorable! I love that last picture most of all! Puppy pile!


----------



## mckennasedona

Precious photos Katie. I love to see them standing in their food like that. Is that kibble mixed with water or puppy formula or something?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thank you all for your compliments~ They really are getting fun now. Although puppy food yesterday turned into their first butt/feet baths today! Nothing like one pooping and 5 crawling thru it~ ewwww!
Their food is puppy kibble ground down in the blender until it's a powder, then I add warm water to it to make a mush. They were much more receptive to their second meal than their first. The first time Bunny was the only one real interested in it~ We will see how it goes today. That first week I offer the food only once a day as they are still nursing several times a day. More for them to get used to it....not so much for the nutritional value. Then I will start 3-4 meals a day as mom weans them more and more over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Suuske747

ooowww Bunny is definitly my favourite....after Heidi that is!! Isn't her colour just amazing!! She is sooo keeping her red isn't she!? 
Can we have mooooooreeee pictures please!?
And please another one of Heidi? She is sooo beautiful!! 
She seems to be ok with the pups...
take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## havaluv

Oh my. Is there anything in the world more appealing that havanese puppies? Anything? Not that I can think of as I look at these doll babies. :baby: They are just so stinkin' cute. I want to kiss and cuddle each and every one of them.


----------



## Colinahavanese

Wow look how big they have gotten. Too cute.


----------



## Havtahava

They are growing so fast! Did you say? How old are the little pups now? It's amazing how quickly they grow.


----------



## marjrc

I was going to ask the same thing, Kimberly..... how old are they now? I can't remember. I could go to the first page of the thread and calculate though. Brain is too tired, so I'll wait for the reply. lol

GREAT pics! Oh my. I just can't get enough of them. They are gorgeous, Katie. Really!


----------



## Lina

I just checked... the puppies are exactly a month old today! They are so cute. It's incredible how time flies, huh?


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Love the picture of all them sleeping together. They look like a big group hug, puppy style! :grouphug:


----------



## trueblue

They are sooo cute. I like that sleepy group picture too...makes me want to snuggle with them!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yes you are right~ they are a month today! Wooo Hooo~
They are growing and changing so much....I know it's time for new pics. I just got home from work and need to get some lunch. Maybe after I pick the kids up from school we will take them outside for their first experience on the grass. It's beautiful here today, sunny and warm! Should make for some nice pictures!


----------



## Poornima

Katie, just loved the pictures of all the cuties. Too cute for words! My favorites are Kitty, Bunny and Tiger.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The puppies got to experience the great outdoors today~ They weren't quite sure what to think of the grass...but they LOVED all the snuggles and kisses from the neighbor girls!
Enjoy~!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

More with the neighbor girls~


----------



## juliav

Katie,

The puppies are so adorable, I can't pick a favorite, cause I want them all!!!


----------



## Lina

Oh they are looking so big! I love that first pic. All five in a row.


----------



## havanesebyha

Ohhh so adorable!!! It looks like they enjoyed their first day outside in the grass! Thanks for the new pics! Happy one month old babies! :dance:


----------



## wannabe

They are beautiful puppies! Watch out for puppy snatchers!!! Hmm aren't you going to be away this weekend.....


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Hey now...!!! Yes I am headed down to Merced tomorrow for Heidi's big debut~ Wish us luck!
And FYI....Hubby is taking the next two days off to be home with the babies....so all you snatchers will have to get past him first! Ha!


----------



## havanesebyha

Go Heidi Go!!! :clap2: Wishing you all the best for your first show, you little doll! Big kisses & Hugs! We'll be thinking of you guys! Katie remember what I said she's going to champion fast! Drive carefully. :grouphug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Libby~ Thanks for the encouragement! It would be great if she finished quickly, but we shall see...there is lots of great competition out there~ and my dogs seem to like the "one year plan" Ha!


----------



## trueblue

Thanks for those great pictures! They are all so darn cute...


----------



## Missy

HELP ME....I'm Melting....you wicked puppies!!!! I want them allllll!!! what a cute colorful spotted litter this is. 

GO HEIDI GO--we'll be cheering for you!!


----------



## havaluv

Good luck, Heidi and Katie!!!!

What gorgeous photos! Darling kids and adorable puppies...what could be better? Oh yeah, sunshine and green grass! Wish I had been there! The puppies are just precious!


----------



## Colinahavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> my dogs seem to like the "one year plan" Ha!


Hey it's better than the 1.5 year plan or 2 year plan LOL. Good Luck


----------



## KristinFusco

Great photos Katie!

Your litter is gorgeous, and your daughter sure is a cutie too!


----------



## Colinahavanese

Ohh I forgot to say that it sure looked like they had a fun time. They are very cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hey those babies are getting way too cute and since you've already got Heidi, I think I should "foster" these for you Katie. LOL Like you'd ever see them again.

Have a super time at the Merced show and best of luck to Heidi. Who cares how long it takes her as long as you both have fun...besides think of all those great photos you'll have of her if she's got career longer than three weekends.


----------



## BeverlyA

How did I miss this thread? I've got to quit my job, it's just taking way too much of my time! Katie, could those puppies be any cuter? I think not! OMG! 
Adorable! And together with the girls...it's crazy they're so cute!

Best of luck to you and Heidi this weekend! Drive safe!

We'll all be there cheering in spirit! :cheer2:

Beverly


----------



## Judy A

Great pictures, Katie, and the pups are just adorable! Go Heidi!!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby

I agree, Beverly, my job is getting in the way of my Hav forum time! My hubby works at home and he doesn't spend a minute on the forums. @@ what's up with that?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok all you computer geek hoitey toiteys with your fancy schmanchy videos....
Here are the wild animals....5 weeks tomorrow! (sorry they are short...the card ran out of room!)


----------



## Cheryl

Those vidoes are the best!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie thank you so much for the wonderful videos!!! So fun to watch as they are so adorable! :baby:


----------



## Jane

Katie! They are so adorable. I can hear them thumping around in the video!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie - these little ones are turning into such beauties. So cute, glad we got to see them in action.


----------



## Lina

Katie, they are so cute! I love the tails a-waggin'!


----------



## Missy

Oh Katie, they are gorgeous. The mostly sable one is a big one!!! they are just adorable.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Those little babies are all adorable! I love the color on all of them. I must have all of them.


----------



## havaluv

Oh, be still my heart! So so sooooooo cute!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*5 weeks*

Please tell me....where does the time go My little "animals" are 5 weeks old now~ we had another beautiful day so I took them out back on the patio. They wern't so sure what to think about it...(well everyone but Mighty Mouse...that girl has a bullet-proof personality!!)
Enjoy the pics!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Of course a group shot, and a playing with Daddy shot...and you can see just how "scared" Mouse is...she went all the way across the yard to go say "hi" to Heidi and Stella!


----------



## CacheHavs

MopTop Havanese said:


> Please tell me....where does the time go My little "animals" are 5 weeks old now~ we had another beautiful day so I took them out back on the patio. They wern't so sure what to think about it...(well everyone but Mighty Mouse...that girl has a bullet-proof personality!!)
> Enjoy the pics!


Katie,
After a rough day, I needed this. THANKS for posting updates. they are all looking so beautiful. 
Now I must see more Kitty pix







eace:


----------



## Lina

Oh my lord Katie they are just too adorable for words! I LOVE all the colors, but Birdie's markings on her back just popped out at me. SO CUTE.


----------



## havanesebyha

:clap2:Katie they are the most adorable puppies I've ever seen!!!! They are all so beautiful! You should be very proud and of course Emmy & Sparky - nice job!


----------



## trueblue

Ok, so when can I come pick up Tiger and Mouse? :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thank you all for the comments on the pictures~
Their personalities are starting to show thru a bit, here is what I have noticed so far:
*Mouse*~ We call her Mighty Mouse. This girl is bullet proof. She was the first to walk and the first to run, and the last to tire out! She is always off exploring something, loves engaging the other puppies in play. She is bouncy and fun. Yet always "checks in" with me for some love and cuddles. She also will not poop in the x-pen. She will cry and cry to be let out, so we take her outside, she poops then she is happy again! LOL
*Birdie*~ She is all around pretty consistant. She loves to run and play. She is a bit independant but still likes to be held. She too likes to explore (but doesn't go as far away as Mouse does). She loves to eat!
*Bunny*~ She is my cautious one. She likes to sit back and soak it all in before she jumps into play. Sometimes she will be by herself just sitting in the shade or playing with the leaves on a plant. But she loves to play with the big dogs as her tail goes a million miles and hour! She is a snuggler when she wants to be~ and she too loves to eat!
*Tiger*~ Tiger is just a sweet little boy. I think my most mellow puppy in this litter. He loves to wrestle and play too~but is not as outgoing as Mouse. And he still has no teeth!
*Kitty*~ She is her mothers daughter. She is pretty independent and lets you know when she doesn't like something (nail trimming for example!)~ She loves to run and play and doesn't seem scared of much. She can be a whiner if she wants out of the x-pen or wants someone to play with her.

It will be interesting to see if their personalities hold as they get older~


----------



## Missy

Katie.....HELP ME....I just am dying of cuteness. Look at birdie standing up like that. And Kitty, Kitty looks like one determined little girl... gonna sound strange-- but she looks like a young Liz Taylor to me. I must have her!


----------



## marjrc

Katie, your photos are amazing! What great shots of the pups in action. It looks like Kitty is the 'taller' one, seems her legs are longer and she's a bit slimmer. I almost get the sense that she's an 'athlete'. lol 

Love that pose of Birdie! Too cute. Their colorings are beautiful and it is so hard to just turn away and leave these pics behind. I'd look at them all day!


----------



## Missy

I love your descriptions Katie---Oh I'll just take the whole darn menagerie of them as I really don't think I could choose.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Just a sleepy pic from this morning~ 
They get to run and play in the kitchen while I am getting the kids ready for school. Wears them out! eace:


----------



## EstrellaVila

OMG how cute!! I want them all....


----------



## Posh's Mom

Here Kitty Kitty!

She is drop dead gorgeous. The rest are pretty adorable too.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Awww - bet you wish they stayed more pooped during the day. I'm sure they are very active now. What fun.


----------



## irnfit

Katie, the pups are absolutely gorgeous. They look so soft and fluffy. Wish I was close enough to hold them. They are irresistible.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

ADORABLE! I'm so jealous that you get to play with these angels every day!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Katie!!! that is just the most delicious photo. I just want to curl up with them.


----------



## BeverlyA

More pictures please!

Beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I have a puppy buyer coming over in a bit~ but I do have some new pics from a couple days ago that I will try and get uploaded today!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh my goodness. Those beautiful faces!! Lucky, lucky puppy buyers!!


----------



## ama0722

Katie FIRST!!!- get Mouse really dirty- maybe roll her in dog poo before the puppy buyer comes here!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok~ The wild animals are 7 1/2 weeks old now. Busy little bees, let me tell you! It's getting harder and harder to get clear pics. I have to wait until AFTER they run and play and get tired so they will stop moving for a mili-second!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Some action shots, flash of pad, wrestling, and "you smell like butt"...typical boy..geesh! hehe


----------



## Poornima

Katie, they are sooo cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jane

Oh, they are at the fluffball stage....I can't resist!!


----------



## Lina

Katie, they are adorable! I love the pad flash!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh they are just little fluff balls! I love the flash of pad shot!
Thanks for the pictures!

Beverly


----------



## juliav

Awww, they are just precious little fur balls.


----------



## Kathy

Katie,
They are absolutely darling!!!! Are you keeping them all??? <grin>


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Kathy~
Oh no, I have my hands full already! :biggrin1: Heidi is perfectly happy being resident "puppy" right now~~


----------



## EstrellaVila

OMG they are so cute... I want to snatch them right up


----------



## TobyBaby

They are just too cute


----------



## trueblue

Katie, just let me know when I should schedule my flight to come and pick up Birdie and Tiger. :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Heidi doing her favorite thing...playing big sister!!!


----------



## Lina

Love the flying shot!


----------



## Lilly's mom

That is most adorable. I could/would watch them all the time.


----------



## ama0722

I love the action shot of Heidi doing what she does best!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Heidi is so pretty!! I like how the puppies look like miniture Heidi's and she is the ring leader!


----------



## juliav

Love that flying shot!!!


----------



## Missy

there is no way you are going to give Heidi to me is there???  another spectacular shot of even more spectacular puppies.


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie, Heidi's actions says it all ~ she the fun big SIS! Such a fun picture!


----------



## JASHavanese

Katie they are all darling!! Birdie would be my choice just from the photos and her personality you described. Has Elaine picked yet?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Me and the "animals" 9 weeks old~
I am going to miss these critters like crazy when they go home!!
From left to right:
Kitty, Mouse, Tiger, Bunny, and Birdie


----------



## Cheryl

That is a great picture of you and your babies. I am glad I had the opportunity to meet them before they went to their forever homes. That Mouse is a character!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

OOOOHhhh! I so want to steal that Mouse. What a great photo!


----------



## Missy

great picture katie...


----------



## ama0722

What a great photo Katie- you sure you can't keep just one more?


----------



## juliav

That is a great pic of you and the puppies.


----------



## Lina

Katie that is such a great pic!


----------



## BeverlyA

Katie,
Fabulous picture of you and the adorable babies!
I'm sure you will miss them, and they are each individually special.. but there are more where they came from ya know! ound:

I'm teasin'..they are priceless!
Beverly


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie, 

What an adorable photo of you all!!! You should put it on your website! I'm sure you will miss them all ~ and so will Heidi. :Cry: You did a wonderful job raising the little animals. :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Love this photo of you and the babies! I think it would be so hard to part with them! They are all so cute and I'm sure they will win their new mommies and daddies over quite easily......


----------



## Jane

What a cute cute cute photo, Katie!

Now if I could figure out how to carry 5 puppies at once, hmmmmmm.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie great photo of you and the animals. Can't believe that they are old enough already to go to their forever homes. Really adorable.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Katie, that picture is adorable!!


----------



## wannabe

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Poornima

Great picture,Katie!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Just a few of Miss Mouse~~
10 weeks old and full of it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Katie you are seriously torturing me!!!! My family is going to wonder what happened to "Mom" when I suddenly get on the next flight to California!


----------



## pjewel

I have this tremendous urge to plant a kiss on Miss Mouse's head, so please do it for me.


----------



## Lina

Katie, she is gorgeous! Are you keeping her to show?


----------



## havaluv

I'm just catching up...that photo of you and all the babies is adorable! And now look at Miss Mouse! She is sure a cutie! Love the one of her and beautiful Heidi!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Nope~ Not keeping Mouse.
She will take a special kind of home, and I will wait until that perfect home comes along~~~


----------



## Lina

What kind of special home? One with Kubrick in it?


----------



## Missy

I know, she needs a home with two Calm Gentle Giant Hav boys, one black, one white and she will be just in between.


----------



## ama0722

Okay Katie, I could start a black and white hav collection- send her down!


----------



## trueblue

I love her markings...those few white strands on her face are soo cute! And her name suits her very well...I don't think I'll change it once I bring her home. :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila

Special home eh? My special home sounds good.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

A few of you have inquired about Mouse's special home~
Mouse has some bowing of her front left leg. I am not sure what the future holds for her, but it certainly isn't slowing her down right now. She loves to run and jump, play and snuggle. I talked with the vet about what's going on. The vet said she could grow up and have absolutely no problems with her leg, or she could require surgery at some point. We just aren't sure. I have never seen bowing on such a young puppy. She comes from parents that both have stick straight legs. But Mouse is here, and she is what she is. Mouse is mighty. I have confidence there is a perfect home out there waiting for her. But if not, then Mouse will stay here to be spoiled and loved forever. After all, she is my Mini-Mouse and I will always love her!


----------



## Missy

I love mices to pieces!!! I am sorry mighty mouse has bowed legs-- but hopefully they will not slow her down and she will make someone a wonderful pet.


----------



## juliav

Katie,

I am sorry to hear that our little Mouse has bowed legs, but maybe it will never give her any problems. She is the cutest little thing and one lucky puppy to have such wonderful and loving human mommy.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Mighty mouse! I hope your vet is right and that leg straightens out. I am glad nothing is slowing her down! She is too cute for words and I send her kisses!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Now that she's extra special I want her extra more! Now I just need to show DH all of her pics!


----------



## ama0722

Awwww! She was my favorite too! It is great she has a great breeder like you to provide her that special home until she finds the right one!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, I have a special home...... You could just happen for "forget" Mouse when you leave the play date. Any pups left behind are mine by default. 

She's perfect just the way she is. If she stays with you, she couldn't have a better home anywhere I don't think, plus, we'd get more fabulous pictures of her as she grows up!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Susan~
You couldn't have said it better. She IS perfect just the way she is.
We love her to pieces...she is just so fun and crazy! I will bring her to the playdate~you may just fall in love! LOL~~~~


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie, remember my DH loved Mouse the best of all your puppies! He called her the "energizer". I don't think some bowing in one leg is slowing her down and we'll all just hope the vet is right and she'll be fine. She has the greatest personality, super cute, and like you told us she did every thing first! I think she is a great little pup and will overcome anything! Give her lots of hugs for us!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Mighty Mouse*

Here is my sweet Minnie Mouse at 12 weeks~~
Such a character! Had a ball playing in the backyard...and you see the end result. I just can't resist that spotted belly!:kiss:


----------



## BeverlyA

Awwwwww!!!
Mouse is the cutest little thing!
Give her a snuggly kiss on that spotted little belly for me!

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut

Awwwww.....that little spotted belly is so cute & fat!


----------



## ama0722

Her spotted belly is just as adorable as the rest of her!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Love that spotted belly Katie. So good to see you this weekend - hugs to the home vet nurse.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

She's a match to our Pepper! He has a slightly bowed left front leg, but it doesn't slow him down any either.

I hope she grows out of it, but if she doesn't, then I hope it isn't serious enough to need surgery. 

Hugs to your little Mighty Mouse :hug:

Wanda


----------



## irnfit

Sorry to hear about her leg. She is really a cutie. I am sure will find the right home for her. I was told at Shelby's last vet visit that she has luxating patellas in both her hind legs. You would never know it. She runs like mad and is always doing her happy dance. I do watch her a little more closely now, but it isn't slowing her down. I hope Mouse is the same.


----------



## trueblue

Sold! When do you want me to come and pick her up?? :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Awww, what a little doll!!!!


----------



## marjrc

I've always loved Mouse. She is adorable!! I love the pics - irresistible!


----------



## Missy

mouse sure is cute. not at all mousy--she is a beauty!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

:biggrin1:Thanks for all the compliments..and she is all Mouse....all 4 lbs of her!!


----------



## juliav

She sounds perfect, when do I pick her up??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Julie you and I are going to have to have a little:fencing: over Miss Mouse.


----------



## juliav

No problem Amy, bring it on!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco

Katie,
Mouse looks like such a sweetheart! She conveys such a great personality in her photos. I'm sure the perfect home will be found for your little princess


----------



## mellowbo

Mouse is just adorable. A little bowed leg can always be fixed if necessary. I just love her!
Carole


----------

